# Can anyone help tab a SUMAC song?



## GreatAnt (May 20, 2015)

Not the right place, where would I post to get help from people figuring out parts of a song??


----------



## akinari (May 20, 2015)

PM me man. I have that record but haven't listened to it yet. Tuning is drop b I think.


----------



## lumberjackjake (Jun 17, 2015)

akinari said:


> PM me man. I have that record but haven't listened to it yet. Tuning is drop b I think.



Count me in! i would really love to learn some SUMAC songs, they just recently posted some live videos of Hollow King on facebook that might help, also, i'm pretty sure the tuning is Drop B flat, been trying to figure out "Hollow King" by ear. Other songs are in drop A like "thorn in the lions paw"


----------

